# First time grow: Dark spots on leaves



## keralacheese (May 14, 2020)

This plant was transplanted two weeks ago and i may have accidentally damaged some roots in the process, the plant is now growing again (very slowly) but these dark spots started appearing as the leaves mature a bit. What could it be?
I have not added any nutrients other than a little bit of wood ash i mixed with the soil.
Already removed two leaves that got pretty bad, I'm not sure the plant will survive if i remove these too


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 14, 2020)

Looks to me like a slight phosphorus deficiency.


----------



## keralacheese (May 14, 2020)

Should i try adding some source of P? Is it possible that the pH level is blocking P? I've been trying to find some strips to measure pH but so far no luck with the partial lockdown situation.


----------



## Rosebud (May 14, 2020)

What soil are you in?


----------



## keralacheese (May 14, 2020)

It's a dark sandy soil i got from a nearby field mixed with some wood ash. I don't think that description helps but that's the only way i can describe it :/


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 15, 2020)

keralacheese said:


> Should i try adding some source of P? Is it possible that the pH level is blocking P? I've been trying to find some strips to measure pH but so far no luck with the partial lockdown situation.


It's probably safe to say you need to check your pH and go from there.truthfully using soil from outside is risky.pests ,disease ECT.
But pH her and correct that first..


----------

